# Simba is the ultimate huntress



## fxokz (Dec 25, 2014)

Recently there has been a lot of crickets and those weird green kung fu bugs around where i live, Probably because of the weather. Anyways every cricket i see in my house (2-3 on average a night) is always half dead because simba paw'd the poor thing too much. Simba just plays with her prey LOL. She has been defending her home, her land her pride.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

makes you wonder how many she eats when your not looking! good thing crickets are a healthy snack food!! high in taurine!

Way to go Simba!

I assume by Kung Fu bugs you mean Praying Mantis?


----------

